# Southern Cali Gauge Cluster Swap?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

has anyone in southern cali don the gauge cluster swap?

i plan on doing it but i need help with the wiring and stuff since im totally clueless on electrical wiring.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

What kind of guage cluster swap?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Liuspeed is planning to swap out the gauge cluster in his 96 GXE with one out of a 200SX SE because it has a tach


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

O sweet, I'd like to see what that looks like whenever he gets done.

Do you know of anywhere I can find the Bluebird guage cluster for my 1st gen alty. I just want it to be a little unique reading out all the speeds in Km, and the temp in C.


----------

